# Hydroxycut (with Ephedra)



## krstynvll (Aug 22, 2002)

Has anyone else tried a fat-burning product like Hydroxycut or Xenedrine? I've been taking Hydroxycut for about a month to (theoretically) speed up my metabolism, and have noticed a certain, hmmm..., laxative effect. I assume that the ephedra, a natural stimulant, is giving my digestive system a kick start. Now, I do realize that ephedra can be dangerous, so I don't recommend it for everyone. I just thought I'd mention that it unexpectedly helped me a lot with C. I've been taking two capsules twice a day before meals - which is well below the maximum recommended amount, by the way. I just hope it's not too addictive like "actual" laxatives, which I cannot take (too harsh). I have problems with fiber supplements, too. Anyone have experience with this to share? - Nev


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

Speeding up the metabolism also speeding up the bowels, could be. My daughter took a lot of that stuff, plus a few more, and phenpherine? spelling, and didn't lose any weight. She's 20, and ought to be able to lose on her own, but I don't recall her talking about her bowels. I'll ask her when she's around. No offense to all the young folks who can't lose weight. I'm just talking about my kid.Hey good luck on the weight loss. Eat smaller portions, but everything you normally would, is my advice.


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

I got this effect from amphetamines, which are related to ephedrine. I developed a tolerance to the effect after awhile, but that isn't "addiction." Taking a break for a few days and starting up again would mostly reset the tolerance, and a week would completely do the job. Stimulant tolerance builds rapidly and resets rapidly.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

A few months before I started with IBS, I was taking Stacker 2s, not for weight loss but for the energy it provided (I don't get enough sleep and drag 1/2 way through the day). I felt really good energy-wise. After a few months I couldn' t go to the bathroom and my stomach was all messed up When I stopped taking them, things resumed back to normal, but a few weeks later I began with this every single day. I am not sure if it is completely unrelated and perhaps just a coincidence, or if it actually didn't bring it on. I also must add that when I have a lot of caffeine or when I would take the stackers, I had a worse time with stress, I felt stressed out even when I wasn't. (Although I would have rumbly bowels cramps and occasion D in the past but only after having Milk....maybe that was the beginning of IBS...not sure because I wasn't Lctose Intolernce, but perhaps a dairy or cow's milk intolerence)I am not sure if it had anything to do with it. Just thought I'd mention it as a possible thing to look out for. Anyway, I never noticed it had a laxative affect but things work differently on different people. Could there perhaps be a different ingredient in it that is helping with your C? The reason I ask is many dieters use laxatives or over use them. I am really not sure if they help with weight loss (maybe it empties the bowels so ya weigh less







) But is it a possibility that they could have laxatives in them? If so, please check it out, as it may do the same damage that regular laxative use does.Kari


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

I have had to deal with chronic C for the last 2 years. i was completely normal until I started taking Xenadryne. I started taking it and all of a sudden I was constipated for a couple weeks, so I stopped and went back to normal. At the time I did not relate the two at all. Then I started taking them again and from then on I could not have a BM on my own. I now have to take citrucel, magnesium, and Vit C everyday as well as eat very striclty if I want to have a BM daily. This has changed my life dramatically and I regret everyday for taking that supplement!


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Ephedra is dangerous! Yes, it does alter your metabolism and the glands responsible for metabolism. I have many online friends that now have Graves disease after using Ephedra products and there have been numerous news reports of people having heart attacks and deaths from the use of ephedra containing products like Metabolife.


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

This product is frequently "demonized" by the media. A lot of drugs are potentially dangerous, especially when misused or abused, which is all too common with Ephedrine, unfortunately. There is talk of it becoming a controlled substance, and it already is in some other countries. I'm not saying Ephedrine or any other drug is "safe" or "unsafe," but many of the news reports of severe complications are from people who misused or abused the drug, and some of them for long periods of time. Yes, it and many other drugs can and do effect your metabolism. The "cost and benefit", as well as health history, should be assessed before taking Ephedrine or any other drug. This is a tough one for many people, since so many are obsessed with diet, weight loss and appearance. To put it another way, if the bottle says take 2 tablets, don't take 6 and then ###### when you have a heart attack. Also, if you are taking the recommended dose, and your pulse goes up to 130, you get palpitations and chest pain, time to stop. Some of these people are dropping over while exercising, which is common even without drugs. If the above happens while you are exercising, with or without drugs, time to stop, and re-evaluate your exercise routine. Scenarios like this are tragically common. I'm certainly NOT saying your online friends did, or did not, misuse it. I have no way of knowing that. But in many of the news reports, this is the case. For every bad report you hear on a drug, there are hundreds, if not thousands, of people using it without problems. If you need an example, think Lotronex. And a hell of a lot of people are taking Ephedrine. It's time for people to start taking responsibility for their irresponsible, and/or unjustifiably ignorant actions.


----------



## amymfraz (Jul 16, 2002)

hhhhmmmm. interesting. when i was in my teens i took many diet supplements (i.e., ChromaSlim, Dexatrim, etc.)-yes unhealithy obsessed w/ weight but no i didn't have an eating disorder per say. in fact, i ate very healithy (vegetarian). yet, i have taken them on and off for quite some time for the energy (i'm in my early twenties). when i think about it, i never had bowel problems then. This hell only flared up about 6 months ago (hadn't taken any diet supplements for months). Coincidentally, I took some today before reading this thread because i am sick of having NO energy. Guess what? I feel great. Have gone to the bathroom, no bloating. Coincidence? Maybe. My new theory - that stuff probably hurt my digestive system over the years. But hey, it helps now and it is probably more healthy than cigarettes. Plus, I just want to run around the office (lots of caffeine and strange herbs taking their toll).


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Nev, I am a holistic practitioner and I have a lot of expereince with herbs. Ephedra is a pretty difficult herb and it is unfortunate that so many people have become ill on a substance that should have many many warning lables.While a lot of people feel this substance gives them a sense of more energy and hightened emotional well being, it is a matter of fact that ephedra is very hard on the organs and does eventually cause things to suddenly one day go tilt. Damage with ephedra is likely to show a symptom all of a sudden and then (if you live) it might be down hill from there.It does cause major damage to vital organs.For a stimulent to the bowels, my gastroenterologist recommended a cup of strong black coffee in the morning. It sounds like a simple answer but it's a far better stimulent than ephedra. And even coffee has it's evils but if one had to choose I would think the lesser of all those things would be the good choice.There's also an old herbalists remedy about doing a coffee enema but I have no clue as to how that would be done because that is not an area that ever caught my attention. You might want to discuss that old remedy with someone who does colonics.My specialy was herbs, aromatherapy and body work.I never studied colonics.So, take care. Sometimes it's easy to fall into a bad herbal trap if ones need to feel better is overwhelming.But remember, the goal is to be well for a longer period of time as opposed to feeling better real fast at the moment.In all things relating to the body, the best changes and results are the ones built up slowly that do not shock the body into one state of being or another.Be Well, Kamie


----------

